# Clbuttical profanity test



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I was born in England, I first lived in Cockfosters, then my family moved to S****horpe.


Good to see that the AOL profanity filter hasn't been installed.

Or the one at the now defunct outpost gallifrey, in which you couldn't even type that you "cocked" your pistol.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Why, that wasn't very clbuttical at all.


----------

